# Color me confused.



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

removed my comment. Read the thread a forth time and understood what was being said. I'm blonde...

I am not a color expert so I'll read comments as folks post....


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

I read that as both of the stud's parents were palomino, but the stud sired a buckskin from a chestnut mare.....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. Basically there is a cremello who's parents are supposed to be palominos, so he must me cremello by those parents. But he sired a buckskin with a chestnut so he can't be cremello lol. Sorry if I didn't make that clear. I was brain storming at the same time I typed that lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What's the stud's name and where is he registered. 

Your basics are right palominos are red based, created a double cream red base, means that the double cream red base can't create black base with another red base. 

The other question is, did the red mare get covered by a black based cream on accident after breeding with the "cremello" and the other question, was the foal DNA'd to be by the "cremello"?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> What's the stud's name and where is he registered.
> 
> Your basics are right palominos are red based, created a double cream red base, means that the double cream red base can't create black base with another red base.
> 
> The other question is, did the red mare get covered by a black based cream on accident after breeding with the "cremello" and the other question, was the foal DNA'd to be by the "cremello"?


He is AQHA registered Macs Magic Goldmine. The sorrel mare is owned by the stud owner and she has no other studs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

perhaps one of the sires parents is not really pali.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

stevenson said:


> perhaps one of the sires parents is not really pali.


See that's the only thing that it could be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

GOLD MINE
b 1979
QUARTER HORSEROCKETS MAGIC
sor 15.2 1973
QUARTER HORSEROCKET WRANGLER*
sor 1968
QUARTER HORSEROCKET BAR*
ch 1951
THOROUGHBREDTHREE BARS*
ch 15.3 1940PERCENTAGEch 1923MYRTLE DEE*blk/br 1923GOLDEN ROCKET
1940CARTAGO1925MORSHIONbr 1928GO GALLA GO*
sor 1961
QUARTER HORSEGO MAN GO*
ch rab. 1953TOP DECK*br 1945LIGHTFOOT SIS*sor 1945LA GALLA WIN
ch 1953DIRECT WIN*ch 1947LA GALLINA V1939MAGIC SPOTS
ch 1965
THOROUGHBREDUPROAR
ch 1959
THOROUGHBREDOLYMPIA
b 1946HELIOPOLIS*b 1936MISS DOLPHINch 1934RUMPUS
ch 1953MENOW *b 1935ANTAGONISMb 1947CANDLE LIGHTER
br 1958
THOROUGHBREDFIRM GROUND*
ch 1952MIDDLEGROUNDch 1947OTRAb 1929MISS CHARGE
b 1951DEPTH CHARGE*br 16.0 1941LADY KAROch ro 1946MS PANAMA GOLD
b 1975
QUARTER HORSEANACACHO KING
br 1962
QUARTER HORSEPANAMA ACE
b 1957
QUARTER HORSESPOTTED BULL*
16 1946BULL DOG*br 1927SPOTTED BEAUTYgr 1941MISS PANAMA*
br 1943ACE OF DIAMONDSb 14.2 1920DIXIE 18sor 1937DOLLY MACK
b 1942 
QUARTER HORSEACE OF DIAMONDS
b 14.2 1920 JOHNNYch ~1910SASKIS SUN DIALb ~1910BILLIE M
sor 1939LITTLE ****sor 1911TRIXIE1925BLUES GOLDDUST
dun 1962
QUARTER HORSEMIGHTY BLUE
grul 1958
QUARTER HORSEHARVEYS RANDY
rd dun 1953BILLY MADDONrd dun 1944MISS JACK MCCUEsor 1939FIRE CITY
~1948FIRE DOGbr 1943DIANA CHRISTMASblk 1935GOLD DUST E
dun 1939
QUARTER HORSETEXAS MILLER
dun 1926SIMS YELLOW BOYdun 1922OXO MARE BY DR MACK TRAMMELL MARE
*** - Photo Available



this is on allbreed pedigree.. a horse called gold mine, i copied it as it is a free site and anyone can view it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoops I'm sorry it's Magic Macs Goldmine. Dyslexia strikes again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is the goldmine horse in the sires lineage ? cause there are lots of sorrells,chestnuts, sabino, roan , brown , black and dun in that line


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

MAGIC MACS GOLDMINE
2004
QUARTER HORSEMAGIC GOLDEN MAN
1999
QUARTER HORSEZANS MAGIC MAN
1986?
QUARTER HORSEMR ZAN PARR BAR
ch 1981
QUARTER HORSEZAN PARR BAR*
ch 1974PAR THREE*sor 1962TERRYS PALpal 1964TACO BAR MISS
sor 1975TACO BAR LEEb 1961PETS SWEETYsor 1969DOCS SUGAR MAGIC
1980?
QUARTER HORSEDOCTOR DREW
DOCS TOM THUMB*b 1972CEE LEOS DIAL DSE SUGAR FANCY
FLINTHILLS JOE BARS BLUE POCO DOT POISED GOLD
1989
QUARTER HORSE MODERN MAC*
pal 1977
QUARTER HORSEBOSTON MAC*
blk 15.2 1968TRIPLE CHICK*br 15.1 1955TROUBLE FAIRsor 1961KITE KUTE
pal 1969BUBBLING GOLDpal 1962COWANS LADY EIGHTb 1958IMPULSIVE POISE
1983
QUARTER HORSEIMPRESSIVE POISE*
sor 1979THE INTIMIDATOR*sor 1975BUDDYS NICKYsor 1965SINFULL SALL
1977TROUBLE MIKE*ch 1971BLUE SPARK BABE1968MACS LIL HONEY BEE
1998
QUARTER HORSEMAC CHALLENGER

QUARTER HORSEEXCLUSIVE CHALLENGER
16.1 1990
QUARTER HORSEEXCLUSIVE COLOR
ch 1985COLOR ME SKIP*sor 15.2 1976SKIPSTERS V BARch 1970TUFF AS TAFFY
1984TROUBLE LATCH1977ABRIL ESTRELLApal 1974POISED GOLD
1989
QUARTER HORSE MODERN MAC*
pal 1977BOSTON MAC*blk 15.2 1968KITE KUTEpal 1969IMPULSIVE POISE
1983IMPRESSIVE POISE*sor 1979SINFULL SALL1977SUN ROCK WINNER

QUARTER HORSESUN ROCK IMPRESSIVE

STEEL IMPRESSION
1976IMPRESSIVE*sor 15.1 1969STAR ANN BEEgr 1954FLICKA N BERT
STAR LEO BERTbr 1956FLICKA Hbuck 1942WIN ANN MONEY

QUARTER HORSEOKLAHOMA MONEY
1975OKLAHOMA TYREE1968LUCKY PIL~1960WIN ANN LOSE
EditEdit *** - Photo Available




is this him? there are sorrell/chestnut/ black in his genetics


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah that's him but allbreed doesn't show the color of his parents that I can see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i noticed that also. maybe you could google one of the parents names and see what you could find. there is a lot of genetic color back there..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, obviously he must be perlino (or smokey cream) and for whatever reason, someone was incorrect on one of his parents. I wonder if maybe one of them carried the silver gene causing a buckskin to look like a palomino at birth and it was never corrected in the registry? If they even are registered as palomino?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

According to this, and comparing it to allbreed, his dams registered buckskin.
Viewing a thread - Striking Distance (update With Pics)

He's perlino oor Smoky cream.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes ND just messaged me so he must be perlino. So I wasn't crazy lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you guys and I'm certain he is perlino not smokey cream because he sired all buckskins with black mares. To my knowledge unless the dam was chestnut he has had all buckskins. Of course unless he was bred to another double dilute . So that's why I figure he is probably homozygous agouti but there is the chance of just being lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't find anything on him besides his pedigree on allbreedpedigree.... Do u have a pic of him?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokotaheaven said:


> I can't find anything on him besides his pedigree on allbreedpedigree.... Do u have a pic of him?


We already figured it out he is perlino his dam is not palomino she is buckskin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

